
Ask HN: Why are most remote job ads salaried full time roles? - vincent_s
Job boards like RemoteOK and We Work Remotely have plenty of job ads for developers. However, almost all of them are exclusively looking for full time employees.<p>Why are there no job ads for freelancers?
======
byoung2
It takes a lot of effort to onboard someone so it is better to get one full
time vs a bunch of part time or freelancers. For smaller operations that can't
commit to a FTE freelancers are a great option. There is a monthly HN post
"freelancer/seeking freelancer" where you can find these. I found a few gigs
there where people were looking for 10 or 20 hours a week.

------
verdverm
Most people want FTE, as they are typically more invested and can work
overtime

